# Ok, bomb of bombs



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Alright the reason why this is the bomb of bombs for one reason are the sticks! But the next is because I don't know this guy and I have faded away from posting for awhile. But holy hell guys the witchy magic of the cigar world still always astounds me...by far one of the most jaw dropping bombs I have received....here is a shitty pic with one stick already missing since I have no self control with these special releases. Again this guy is the bomb and eventually I will pay you back! You and one other fella are number 1 and 2 on my list! Life may slow down a bit over Christmas break and I should have some time....either way here it is. @09FXSTB could you have picked a harder name to remember? Lmao










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit.. that name is a tough one to remember.. lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice hit, and if you don’t know FXSTB is the Harley ID for the old Night Train ...how can anyone not recall that ? 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice hit, and if you don't know FXSTB is the Harley ID for the old Night Train ...how can anyone not recall that ?
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Lol, that should have donned on me, however HD has so many bikes out that I quit remembering the IDs a long time ago..

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Lol, that should have donned on me, however HD has so many bikes out that I quit remembering the IDs a long time ago..
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Main reason I recall that one is it was my all
Time favorite model I owned.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

That's what you get for not being around much........A nice smack down


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

That'll stoke yer stocking...Nice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

I’m glad you enjoyed! And yes, the name came from the Night Train. It was the first HD and easily the most customized bike I ever owned.


----------

